# Seisan Kata - The Backyard Tapes



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

As always, feel free to comment or criticize.  Made a few flaws on this one, near the end, when I lost my balance.  See if you can figure out where.


----------



## donald1 (May 7, 2016)

The seisan you demonstrated looks like a nearly complete difference to how im used to doing it(but also a lot of similar techniques) 
good job! Looked good to me atleastm.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2016)

donald1 said:


> The seisan you demonstrated looks like a nearly complete difference to how im used to doing it(but also a lot of similar techniques)
> good job! Looked good to me atleastm.



Thank you very much!  Kind words indeed!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 8, 2016)

I did not see you lose your balance, so wherever you did, you recovered quickly!

The only thing I can say is that you move your hips a lot less than I am used to: I was taught to move my hips fully with each punch/block. This is obviously different in each style, but just a criticism that my sensei would give.


I just finished watching each of your videos and have two comments. The first is that your movements are incredibly precise. This is something I do not see often, so I was very impressed with it. The second is that you appear to do each kata in the same style. I'm fairly certain this is just because you were recording them, but do you ever practice them with dynamic tension, slowly, eyes closed, extra power, etc.? I've found that if you change how you practice kata they can be a very good workout, and can give you insight on bunkai if you change the pace after getting familiar with it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I did not see you lose your balance, so wherever you did, you recovered quickly!
> 
> The only thing I can say is that you move your hips a lot less than I am used to: I was taught to move my hips fully with each punch/block. This is obviously different in each style, but just a criticism that my sensei would give.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words!  

As to the hips, we do generate power from the hips, but I can't say if I am moving my hips as much as I should or not.  I suspect I'm OK since I don't get corrected on it in the dojo; but perhaps I wasn't moving them enough in the videos and just didn't realize it, or maybe we don't move our hips as much as you do.  Hard to say without training together, eh?

Yes, I often practice my kata with different speed, breathing, focus, eyes closed, more or less power, and so on.  I agree with you about the reasons to do so.  This was just me running through my kata at normal training speed - not competition speed fast, not full power, just gettin' 'em done.  Thanks again!


----------



## Buka (May 8, 2016)

Always a pleasure watching you work, Bill.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 8, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> near the end, when I lost my balance. See if you can figure out where.



At 55 seconds in. You also looked down at your feet as you regained your stance, which you probably don't want to do.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> At 55 seconds in. You also looked down at your feet as you regained your stance, which you probably don't want to do.



Yes, I did, didn't I?  I stumbled.  I definitely did not want to stumble, or to look down.  Excellent catch!


----------



## punisher73 (May 9, 2016)

Very nice Bill!


----------



## punisher73 (May 9, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> The only thing I can say is that you move your hips a lot less than I am used to: I was taught to move my hips fully with each punch/block. This is obviously different in each style, but just a criticism that my sensei would give.



Isshin Ryu has been called, "Shorin Upper Body"  "Goju Lower Body" with how Tatsuo blended the two approaches.  This video is the seisan version from Goju Ryu from a top master.  IR's version of Seisan follows the same pattern/movements as the Shorin Ryu version, but it uses the lower body stances of Goju Ryu which is why I selected that for comparison.  Because Goju/Isshin is alot closer range that Shorin, you don't have a wider stance and use more hip rotation that is really visible.  Isshin Ryu relies on the concept of "Chinkuchi" as developed through sanchin kata and is integral to power generation.


----------

